# First show coming up.



## Tiristia (May 26, 2010)

I have my first show coming up. There is a nice one day festival in my home town every year for July 4th.  I paid $60 for a booth. They give preference to people who were there last year, then residence, then whoever. They also make certain there are not multiple booths selling the same kind of thing. I’m a resident and evidently I was the first soaper to put in an application because I found out yesterday I got a booth. 

I have been working like crazy trying to get enough soap together to take. I found soap savers at BB&B yesterday two for $0.99. I bought 20 packs. My main worry is it is an outside event, so if it rains I am hosed. I will have a bunch of stuff with no place to sell it. 

It isn't specifically a craft show. I'm not sure if that will be a bad thing or not. But I think they will have a bunch of random stuff. From what I remember it is mostly food vendors. I have not gone to it in about 3 years. But when my daughter was a child we went every year. It always seemed like most the community did the same.


----------



## donniej (May 26, 2010)

Have as much product to keep the table from looking empty.  
Spend some time working on presentation.
Have all prices very easy to see.  
Bring lots of $1 and $5 bills for change.
Bring brown paper "lunch" bags to give customers to put there purchase in.
Wear comfortable clothes, bring plenty of drinks & snacks.  
If your booth doesn't have shade then it's a good idea to bring your own.  

I also bring a pad of paper and a pencil so I can draw when things are slow.


----------



## Tiristia (May 26, 2010)

I bought a 10ft shade canopy from Home Depot a couple of weeks ago. My hubby won $750 on Bingo and gave most of it to me for stuff like that and ingredients to make enough product. Most the stuff I've been making has a pretty fast cure time, about 4 weeks. I only have about a week left to get enough made. I'm doing 7lbs (36 bars) a day right now. I only have 2 molds between that and a full time job it is hard to get anything more than that done. I need to make another mold sometime. 

Packaging is going to be a pain. I'm doing plain brown paper wrapped around the bars and sealed with the label for the bar. The paper is a giant roll of construction paper from the painting section of Home Depot, so I have to cut all of it.

My business cards and banner are in white and purple. I got white flat sheets for table cloths. They cost $3 and do the same as the $15 actual table cloths. I have plastic plates to stack the soaps up on. But they are the wrong color so I got some purple fabric to cover the plates with.

I have plastic bags for purchases. They were 1/2 the cost of the paper bags. But will this be a problem for the soap with it being so hot out? I am in south Texas so it will probably be in the triple digits by then.


----------



## emilaid (Jun 1, 2010)

You sound really organized and I'm sure your soaps will go down a storm! It's good that you're the only soap vendor there because people love stuff that's different!!

Good luck and let us know how you get on!


----------



## honor435 (Jul 19, 2010)

well, how did it go?? wondering.


----------



## krissy (Jul 19, 2010)

ya, how did it go??


----------



## Bigmoose (Jul 22, 2010)

Yes how did it go?

Bruce


----------

